# Re-fretting a 1967 Gibson Flying V



## JMC Amps (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello Luthiers,

I would like to re-fret my Gibson Flying V with Stew-Mac's 0150 Wide/Highest fret wire.

Question: This fret wire has a fairly long tang (.074"), so I was wondering how the tang length on the stock Gibson wire might compare, before I go peelin' the frets off the V. Just want to know if I'll end up sawing the slots deeper, which I would much rather avoid, or would the slots be deep enough?

Anyone? Advice?

Regards

-JMc


----------



## TonyD (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't want to be a party pooper but please tell me you've done at least a few fret jobs before tearing into a '67 V?


----------



## Rich Rice (Feb 5, 2008)

I can't comment on the depth of the original fret slots. I don't know. However you will likely need a proper backsaw to clean the junk out of the slots anyhow. I have dentist's tools and a StewMac fret saw, and I use both when refretting. You can also minimize chipping by running a utility blade on both sides of each fret and heating each fret with a soldering iron as you ease them out carefully. work from one side to the other, heating and pulling gently with a proper set of fret pullers. Don't force anything. Read and understand the entire process before you start, and make sure you have all the right tools/materials in hand- or don't do it. It is not a quickie job, you will need a fretting hammer, cauls, clamps, leveling and crowning tools, etc etc.. I like the StewMac pipettes and water thin CA glue, too. A good mechanical fit is necessary, followed by wicking the glue along both edges of each fret. You will want to have a fret nipper if your board is bound. Not a project for the faint-of-heart.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yup, I ruined a Rickenbacker trying to do an at home fret job when I was young and foolish.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

if it's an ORIGINAL 67...dude, DON'T DO IT YOURSELF...get a Pro Luthier to do it.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I wouldn't refret a vintage guitar unless it _needed_ to be refretted, and I'd be very picky about who did it. If the frets are toast it could increase value, but if they are still good it will decrease value.


----------



## Dieter Billinger (May 25, 2009)

Refretting any any guitar is best left to those who have the know how and the tools to do the job. 

I also don't reccomend heating the frets to get them out. There is stil a huge risk chip out on the fingerboard. The heat method works for frets that are glued in but this isn't the case with Gibson.
If you are bound and bet on doing this I suggest using the tried and true method of softening the wood surrounding the frets with hot water. Brush a liberal amount of hot water on the frets and make sure that the puddles bead over the entire length of each fret. The fingerboard wood must be allowed to soak for at least 20 minutes before attempting to pull out the frets. Use careful and deliberate grasps of the fret wire with proper fret pulling tool and slowly rock them out. 

Start with the highest fret. If there is any subsequent damage due to improper tools or methodology at least you haven't ruined the fingerboard in the mostly played area of the neck. It the frets come out easy all is well. If not think again before proceeding. Also do you have the tools necessary to bevel, level, re-crown amd dress the fret ends? or how about the knowhow of doing this most important aspect of a re-fret. 


best regards
Dieter


----------



## JMC Amps (Dec 19, 2009)

Hey Guys,

First I should have mentioned the guitar is a RI from the 90s and I just decided to forget it (re-fretting).

I don't particularly like Gibson's fret height, but like taller (jumbo) frets like on my ESP. I have re-fretted a couple of japanese guitars and built a couple of necks, but I certainly ain't the best at fretting! However, a freind of mine is a true craftsman at this and showed me quite a few tips/tricks with leveling and crowning. He won't actually do the job for me, but lends me his tools and files and says "How else do you expect to learn, so do it yourself!". Mabey not on a Gibson though....

-JMc


----------

